# Come installare Gentoo su MacBook?

## velthunexxx

Ciao a tutti! 

Sarò schematico:

RISORSE: MacBook (quindi 64bit in teoria); buona volontà! (=

ESIGENZE: due partizioni (già create), una con Mac OS X (già installata) e una con Gentoo

PROBLEMA: ho scaricato il file "install-x86-minimal-20101123.iso" e ho masterizzato il cd: inserisco il cd, "bootto" dal cd e mi fa scegliere subito il kernel. Seleziono "Gentoo" e pare che inizi ad installarsi, finchè non si ferma, il cd non gira più, e ed è come si aspettasse qualche input, ma da tastiera non riesco ad inserire niente. Se premo il tasto di spegnimento però, si "smonta" tutto e si chiude normalmente il mac. Mah!

DOMANDE:

- forse ho sbagliato a scaricare il file: non è quello giusto? cosa cambia tra install e stage? 

- io non voglio avviare gentoo da cd, voglio proprio installarlo nella seconda partizione 

- mi dareste una mano? ho necessità urgente di installare questa versione di linux! ):

----------

## Onip

parti dall'handbook.

Il live cd altro non è che un modo per avere un linux da cui poter partire per installare gentoo, puoi usare quello di qualunque distribuzione suufficientemente da permetterti l'operazione di chroot.

----------

## velthunexxx

Sto ampiamente seguendo l'handbook, ma non capisco se va bene la versione che ho scaricato io per INSTALLARE e non avviare semplicemente Gentoo.

Ho scaricato da un mirror: releases/x86/autobuilds/current-iso/install-x86-minimal-20101123.iso

----------

## Onip

Sarò un po' più prolisso.

l'installazione consiste (quasi) semplicemente in:

avviare un sistema linux adatto (livecd, liveusb, installazione esistente...)

creare le partizioni e montarle

scaricare uno stage3 adatto per la propria architettura e decomprimerlo nella/e partizioni volute

configurare ed installare un kernel

configurare il bootloader

reboot ed enjoy

Nota bene: non c'è un installer automatico clicca clicca avanti fine (nemmeno console-based) e, ripeto, qualunque sistema linux adatto va benone per installare gentoo, servono solo due caratteristiche:

architettura giusta, cioè x86 (o anche, forse, amd64) per installare a 32bit, amd64 per un'installazione a 64bit e così via.

Una volta che si ha un sistema che si avvia si può passare all'installazione dei tool di cui si ha bisogno (editor, ambienti grafici eccetera).

ad un bel momento dell'handbook si fa una cosa che si chiama chroot, cioè si entra e, in qualche modo "attiva", il sistema in via di installazione senza passare per il boot. Quindi il sistema linux di partenza deve essere sufficientemente recente per poter fare il chroot nello stage3 (che altro non è che una mini-gentoo zippata che comprende tutti o quasi i tool per installare).

Quindi, per risponderti, se vuoi installare a 64bit devi avere un sistema a 64 bit da avviare: cioè hai sbagliato versione del livecd.

Soluzione: riscarica quello che serve per il tuo MacBook (a naso direi amd64, ma non ci scommetterei le balle visto che non ne ho mai avuto uno) oppure usa una ubuntu64 live o knoppix o sarcazzo linux ultimate power plus e segui l'handbook.

ribadisco: il livecd serve solo per avviare un sistema linux adeguato per configurare la rete, fare le partizioni e fare il chroot. Il resto dell'installazione è indipendente dal live che usi, quindi vanno più o meno tutti bene.

p.s. benvenuto in gentoo

----------

## velthunexxx

Intanto grazie Onip!

Comunque sì, il mio problema deve essere a monte, perchè ho scaricato l'installer x86, come già detto: avvio da cd, F1 per avviare l'installazione diciamo, digito Gentoo e parte correttamente, con in alto il pinguino! (=

Quando devo scegliere la lingua della tastiera, non mi prende nessun input da tastiera (e già la mi puzzava!).

Finchè mi compare a video:

LIVECD ~# 

e non posso fare niente, non riconosce la tastiera forse!

E in ogni caso, arrivato a questo punto che dovrei fare? 

*ecco, ho provato a scaricare l'iso amd 64 e mi da l'errore: 

"this kernel requires an x86-64 CPU, but only detected an i686 CPU. Unable to boot, please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU"

----------

## xdarma

 *velthunexxx wrote:*   

> E in ogni caso, arrivato a questo punto che dovrei fare?

 

Mi viene il dubbio tu non abbia capito bene come "funziona" gentoo, ma spero ti sia chiaro che l'installer sei tu.

Devi seguire l'handbook, ti serve come lista delle cose da fare ma torna utile per sapere cosa hai già fatto e cosa non hai ancora fatto.

Se possibile, evita di saltare da una parte all'altra, diventa difficile aiutarti.

 *velthunexxx wrote:*   

> "this kernel requires an x86-64 CPU, but only detected an i686 CPU. Unable to boot, please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU"

 

Non voglio sapere quanto l'hai pagato  :-(

----------

## Onip

 *velthunexxx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Finchè mi compare a video:
> 
> LIVECD ~# 
> ...

 

A questo punto, dovresti iniziare a pigiare sui bottoncini della tastiera seguendo le indicazioni dell'handbook. (Ormai per la quindicesima volta) L'installazione te la fai tu, a mano, un passettino alla volta seguendo la guida. Non c'è un installer che parte nè tantomeno un fantomagico comando

```
# install_my_gentoo
```

 da far partire.

Cosa significa che non te la riconosce? Non prende assolutamente nessun carattere oppure non riconosce i caratteri "strani" tipo !"£$% e te ne stampa a video degli altri. se, ad esempio, tu digiti

```
ls
```

(elle-esse) e poi premi invio il computer ti da dell'output?[/quote]

La strana scritta colorata che vedi

```
LIVECD ~#
```

 non è altro che il prompt dei comandi di un terminale linux. Un po' come il vecchio

```
C:\>
```

della finestrella DOS di windows, ma ovviamente non hai dos come ambiente...

 *velthunexxx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> "this kernel requires an x86-64 CPU, but only detected an i686 CPU. Unable to boot, please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU"

 

Questo significa che non hai un processore a 64bit, ma a 32. vai con il live x86.

----------

## Onip

Ok, pare che ci sia un bug relativo alle tastiere dei macbook. È per questo che tu bigi i tasti e lui non ti risponde. Prova con un livecd un po' più "carrozzato" tipo

Knoppix

Ubuntu

SystemRescueCD

Quando carica il desktop basta che apri un terminale ed inizi con l'installazione manuale.

p.s. volendo c'è pure questo.

p.p.s. cercando su google "gentoo livecd x86 macbook keyboard" sono i primi risultati che sono venuti fuori. con un pochino di impegno ci potevi arrivare tu da solo ieri, risparmiando un bel po' di tempo: tienitelo a mente per i problemi futuri.

----------

## velthunexxx

Eh sì, non mi fa proprio digitare nessun carattere!

Adesso provo a scaricare la versione che mi hai consigliato tu e ci riprovo!

Speravo fosse più facile, almeno per la parte dell'installazione! (=

Non mi è neanche venuto in mente di cercare su google semplicemente perchè pensavo di aver cannato versione da scaricare! Maledetto mac!  :Razz: 

Vi aggiorno!

(questo ce la fa in 10 minuti, io mi accontento di mezzoretta! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBS5RC-CQxw)

----------

## djinnZ

Solo per aggiungere qualche piccolo consiglio: dopo emerge -- sync, aver scelto il profilo, configurato le opzioni del compilatore ad esempio "-O2 -march=native -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe" ti consiglio di lanciare un emerge -eNu system. In questo modo tutto il sistema sarà ricompilato secondo le nuove opzioni del compilatore e dato che i pacchetti installati sono pochi non ci metterà troppo.

Per evitare guai potresti pensare di selezionare prima il profilo base e solo dopo abilitare quello desktop.

Devi per forza rifinire manualmente il kernel, puoi usare genkernel ma necessariamente con l'opzione --menuconfig/xconfig per andarti a selezionare le varie opzioni per HID, USB e supporto ai dispositivi mac che per default non sono tutte abilitate.

Nella sezione documentazione del forum ci sono un paio di tip per capire rapidamente quale hardware selezionare.

Per manipolare le use flag usa euse (nel pacchetto gentoolkit), non abilitare doc ed examples globalmente e soprattutto in prima installazione (sempre che non vuoi impazzire con le dipendenze circolari), se emerge ti si blocca prchè gcc vuole gtk installato e gtk vuole che prima sia aggiornato gcc (tipico caso di dipendenza circolare) crea un file /etc/portage/package.use con la riga sys-devel/gcc -gtk (in pratica la use gtk per gcc serve solo ad abilitare l'interfaccia gtk nei porgrammi java compilati con gcj).

Non selezionare i profili hardened ed selinux perchè richiedono uno stage3 dedicato.

Forse (e sottolineo con immenso scetticismo il forse) un giorno lontano (e sottolineo con greve realismo il lontano) raggiungerai anche tu il nirvana... forse... un giorno lontano... lontano, lontano... praticamente mai...   :Twisted Evil: 

Scherzi a parte per il resto è abbastanza semplice e richiede solo un poco di pazienza (48/72 ore per un sistema completo tra pause per pranzo, sonno e quant'altro).

I furbi avviano le installazioni più rognose o lunghe a sera, ad esempio per il primo emerge che ti ho suggerito (od al momento di installare kde/gnome) lancio un simpatico chroot /mnt/gentoo ; shutdown -h now e nel chroot emerge -eNu system ; exit e me ne vado a pranzo (con una macchina decente anche solo a prendermi un caffè).

In fin dei conti puoi sempre interrompere e ricominciare a compilare basta lanciare emerge --resume, non dimenticarlo.

Ed impara a bestemmiare, non ti servirà a molto ma ti aiuterà a sopportare meglio...  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## velthunexxx

Ahahahah grande!!

Guarda, a me basta un'installazione proprio minimale per installarci su Eclipse e il suo plugin per C++. Fine, per ora! ,)

Poi devo prendere più mano con i comandi linux, cosa che non ho mai fatto seriamente! :S

----------

## velthunexxx

Onip.. ho installato l'ultima versione di Ubuntu (bravi tutti eheheh  :Razz: ) ma ora come faccio ad installare manualmente da qui il Gentoo?

Grazie per la pazienza!!! (=

----------

## velthunexxx

p.s. l'unica cosa che mi pare di aver capito è che Gentoo lo devo installare in una terza partizione e non fisicamente SOPRA ubuntu, ditemi se sbaglio!

----------

## Onip

 *velthunexxx wrote:*   

> Onip.. ho installato l'ultima versione di Ubuntu

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  OMFG

veramente bastava solamente avviare il livecd (prova ubuntu senza installare, o simile, al menu di avvio). Così butti solamente via un sacco di spazio (nonchè il tempo che ci hai messo per installare)

 *velthunexxx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ma ora come faccio ad installare manualmente da qui il Gentoo?
> 
> 

 

apri un terminale e, indovina un po', segui l'handbook...   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

p.s. ma quante volte bisogna dirtelo?

----------

## velthunexxx

Perdonami Onip ma.. leggo e rileggo i passi di questo handbook (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=2) ma non ne vengo fuori! 

1) Sono in Ubuntu

2) apro un terminale

3) mi posiziono in /media (ho inserito il cd con l'installer minimal x86)

4) ? -> ho provato a smanettare un po' ma niente, cercando anche di trarre qualche info dal manuale..

----------

## Onip

Ma ci sei o ci fai? Scusa se te lo dico, ma non riesco a capire se fai sul serio o se mi stai coglionando.

Se sei in ubuntu non ti serve il live cd gentoo, te l'ho già scritto; cerca di leggere bene e capire quello che ti si dice, altrimenti non si va da nessuna parte. Ti ho già spiegato che non esiste un installer*. L'installer sei tu con le tue manine che dai dei comandi in sequenza al tuo pc, in modo da trovarti, poi, con una gentoo avviabile.

Inizia dalla sezione 4. Tu, infatti, non hai bisogno nè di scegliere il cd di installazione nè, tanto meno, di configurare la rete: ubuntu dovrebbe averlo fatto per te.

Quello che devi fare è:

crearti le partizioni che vuoi usare per gentoo con gparted.

montarle nel filesystem

scaricare uno stage3 e scompattarlo nelle partizioni montate

configurare kernel e bootloader

I dettagli li trovi nell'handbook, ma occhio che gli esempi che ci sono sono generici tu devi adattarli al tuo pc, non copiarli a senza pensare e senza capire qual è il loro effetto.

* È stato fatto un esperimento di installer grafico per gentoo tipo un paio di anni fa, ma è naufragato nel nulla. Se stai cercando di usare una di queste vecchie release lascia perdere, non funzionano.

p.s. non vorrei essere offensivo, ma forse ti conviene tenere ubuntu per un po' e imparare almeno le basi di un sistema linux. L'installazione e la manutenzione di gentoo richiedono di essere un pochino "sgamati", o quanto meno, di sapere come funzionano le cose e di avere voglia di applicarsi e imparare. Forse mi sbaglio eh, ma non mi sembra che tu sia molto ferrato in quanto a pc.

Pensaci bene e, se decidi di continuare con gentoo, siamo qui ad aiutarti; ma occhio che ci devi mettere del tuo e imparare a leggere, capire e riflettere su quello che stai facendo, altrimenti rischi di fare casini e perdere del tempo e farlo perdere agli altri.

----------

## velthunexxx

 :Crying or Very sad:   ora mi è chiaro, almeno quello che devo fare, come passaggi! 

forse avevo letto male.. infatti non capivo cosa farmene ora del cd.. 

avevo capito che avrei dovuto installare Gentoo SOPRA ubuntu, in una sorta di upgrade (panico!). Invece dovrò crearmi una terza partizione con Gentoo, capito!

Sì, con linux sono proprio alle prime armi, quindi perdonami, non lo faccio apposta!   :Rolling Eyes: 

Sto prendendo un po' mano con i comandi da terminale, appena mi sento pronto ci riprovo, magari senza fretta e con più cognizione di causa!  :Razz: 

Ri-ri-ri-grazie! (:

----------

## Onip

 *velthunexxx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> avevo capito che avrei dovuto installare Gentoo SOPRA ubuntu, in una sorta di upgrade (panico!). Invece dovrò crearmi una terza partizione con Gentoo, capito!
> 
> 

 

L'ideale sarebbe, quando sei pronto, usare il cd di ubuntu come live, radere al zero la ubuntu installata (salvandoti eventualmente eventuali configurazioni personali e dati) e procedere all'installazione come ti ho spiegato sopra. Anche mantenere entrambi i sistemi per un periodo non è malaccio come sistema: finché la tua gentoo non è bella pronta e sistemata hai comunque un sistema utilizzabile. Con il filesystem giusto puoi sempre poi decidere di piallare ubuntu (o gentoo, se non ti piacerà) e far star più comoda la distribuzione rimasta.

Un buon consiglio è quello di leggersi da cima a fondo il manuale di installazione prima di procedere, in modo che se non si capisce qualcosa si possono sempre chiedere chiarimenti prima di fare casini.

----------

## 0pipe0

Visto che sei alle prime armi, ti sconsiglio caldamente di 'provare' ad installare gentoo...  è macchinoso su un pc normale, figuriamoci su una macchina apple! Anche perchè, ti ripeto, non è l'installazione, è la configurazione del kernel il reale problema... e non ti basta un genkernel... Useresti mai un macbook (ma ache un notebook qualunque) che ha l'illuminazione dello schermo al massimo, la wifi che non funziona e la batteria che dura al massimo 2 ore perchè hai il processore a palla? Io dico di no... 

Per adesso 'gioca' e smanetta con la Ubuntu.

ps .Mi è stato detto parecchie volte quando ero all'inizio... Nessuno ti darà mai le indicazioni passo passo per fare una cosa. Impara da te le cose di cui stai, almeno, parlando. Poi per le dritte c'è la comunità intera gnu/linux.

----------

## djinnZ

 *0pipe0 wrote:*   

> Per adesso 'gioca' e smanetta con la Ubuntu.
> 
> ps .Mi è stato detto parecchie volte quando ero all'inizio...

 Non su questo forum e non in ambito gentoo credo...

@velthunexxx: a parte quanto detto da Onip, la lettura dei post in inglese sull'argomento macbook non è da accantonare.

Visto che hai la ubuntu installata ti basta fare una terza partizione per gento e lavorare in chroot dalla ubuntu.

Leggiti anche la documentazione sulle installazioni "alternative".

----------

## 0pipe0

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *0pipe0 wrote:*   Per adesso 'gioca' e smanetta con la Ubuntu.
> 
> ps .Mi è stato detto parecchie volte quando ero all'inizio... Non su questo forum e non in ambito gentoo credo...
> 
> @velthunexxx: a parte quanto detto da Onip, la lettura dei post in inglese sull'argomento macbook non è da accantonare.
> ...

 

certo hai ragione quì non succede che non ti aiutano, ma non succede neanche che t'imboccano passo passo, o almeno io non lo farei, l'obbiettivo è la crescita (studio), non soltanto la divulgazione. Anche perchè la sola divulgazione ti porta a non conoscere cosa fai, e inevitabilmente lo abbandoni ... mi pare inutile incitare ad utilizzare un sistema operativo come gentoo, quando probabilmente non si conosce il significato di chroot ... non trovi?

----------

